# Kindersitz für Vorn bei Ahead-System



## flashblack (20. Februar 2016)

Hallo,

wir sind gerade auf der Suche nach einem Kindersitz für Vorne. Wir haben Beide Ahead-Vorbauten mit relativ wenigen Spacern und somit wenig Platz für die Halterung. Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dieser Art von Kindersitzen und kann mir sagen wieviel Platz die Halterung benötigt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Roelof (21. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube über Kindersitze würde hier erst sehr wenig geschrieben, eher noch über Anhänger. Ich persönlich würde sowas auch nicht fahren wollen, wäre mir für meinen Junior als auch für mich selbst zu unsicher - Stichworte: Fallhöhe bei Sturz, erhöhte Masse beim Lenken, Masseverteilung ungünstig nach vorn beim Bremsen/Highsider, sowie veränderung der Federgabeleinstellungen notwendig, Klemmung und Gewicht für Lenker und Vorbau - zumindest bei meinen Bikes - definitiv nicht vom Hersteller beim Laminieren bedacht worden. 

Um ev. Trotzdem weiterhelfen zu können - wieviele Spacer genau. Welche Vorbauten habt ihr, welche Modelle von diesen Kindersitzen gibt es u habt ihr euch angesehen und was steht in den jeweiligen Handbüchern über die Montage?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. Februar 2016)

Wenn überhaupt, würde ich eher über einen Sitz für hinten nachdenken. So einen hatten wir bei 2 Kids an unseren 2 Brot und Butter-Alltags-MTB (2 Spezialiced Hardrock, einmal in Stahl und einmal in Aluminium) im Einsatz. Das passte problemlos an den Rahmen und fuhr sich auch ganz ordentlich. Wobei die Kinder, so bald sie selber halbwegs auf einem Rad sitzen konnten, den Platz auf einem Cube Kid im Follow Me, dem Sitz vorzogen. Manchmal war auch beides parallel im Einsatz. Meine Frau war so öfter unterwegs.

kc85


----------



## track94 (22. Februar 2016)

Kindersitze für vorne sind doch eher was für das Hollandrad wo man aufrecht sitzt da man sich bei einer sportlichen Sitzposition doch schon sehr schnell in die Quere kommt.

Desweiteren sollte man bedenken das diese Sitze meist keine Liegeposition haben und somit auch für längere Touren unbrauchbar sind da die kleinen ja schnell mal dabei einschlafen


----------



## trolliver (22. Februar 2016)

Kenne ich nur aus meiner Kindheit. Da hatte meine Mutter vorn eine Sitzschale für die Kleinste, die folglich nicht liegen konnte, auch anlehnen war schlecht. Das Ding war einfachst aufgebaut, Befestigung, wenn ich das richtig vor Augen habe, mit Schelle. Die Mittlere war hinten auf dem Gepäckträger, während ich schon selbst fuhr.

Ich habe selbst auf einem Tourenrad einen Sitz hinten, weil Lisa es liebt, hoch zu thronen statt im Anhänger nur das Hinterrad zu sehen. Das wäre auch das Argument für einen Vordersitz. Wobei ich erst einmal wissen müßte, um was es da geht. Für ein Sportgerät mit entsprechender Körperhaltung sowie entsprechendem Aufbau kann ich mir das noch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## flashblack (22. Februar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> definitiv nicht vom Hersteller beim Laminieren bedacht worden



Also an ein Carbonrad würde ich sowas auch nie ranbauen. Bei uns handelt es sich aber um robuste Stahlräder, die können das ab.
Anhänger haben wir auch einen, aber für den kurzen Weg zur Kita ist der meiner Frau zu sperrig und umständlich (und mir eigentlich auch).

Wir haben uns gegen die Variante mit dem Sitz hinten entschieden, da man dann keine Taschen mehr an den Gepäckträger bekommt und außerdem wird die Montage an dem kleinen Rahmen meiner Frau schwierig bis unmöglich.

Es wird wahrscheinlich ein Bobike mini werden, da es dafür einen speziellen Adapter gibt, sollte der universaladapter nicht passen:
http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/fahrr...eile/bobike-befestigungssatz-a-head-f-r-mini/


----------



## chris_sta (22. Februar 2016)

Wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht, sind die gar nicht "zugelassen" im Straßenverkehr... Hab mir auch extra nen Hardtail besorgt für die Zeit wo die Kinder im kindersitzfähigen Alter waren/sind... so kommt man auch zu seinem viert Rad  hehe


----------



## flashblack (22. Februar 2016)

chris_sta schrieb:


> Wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht, sind die gar nicht "zugelassen" im Straßenverkehr


Das ist so ein "Verkaufsargument" das viele kleinere Fahrradläden nutzen um ihre Römer Jockey zu verkaufen. Tatsächlich sind solche Kindersitze aber bis zu einem Kindsgewicht von 15kg zugelassen, sonst dürfte man sie ja auch nicht verkaufen.


----------



## Roelof (22. Februar 2016)

In Germanien darf man, in Österreich nicht. Aus Gründen der Sicherheit. 

http://www.oeamtc.at/portal/fahrradausstattung-personenbefoerderung-und-kindersitze+2500+1599839

https://www.test.de/Fahrrad-Kindersitze-Zitterpartie-auf-Raedern-1091489-2091489/

Ich bleib dabei, dass ich sowas nicht fahren wollen würde. Auch meinem Kind zuliebe...


----------



## Lachnitt (22. Februar 2016)

Hier ne Alternative zum Bobike

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B001DF...untainbike&dpPl=1&dpID=415OrX+x5JL&ref=plSrch

Der braucht eine Stange, bzw. gibt's die zum Nachrüsten. Bekannte haben den an Ihren Treckingrädern sind allerdings Beide sehr groß. Für uns ging das nicht weil man die Beine zuweit abspreizen musste. (Kräftige Schenkel) 

Wenn man lange genug in Holland unterwegs ist, fragt man sich schon warum eigentlich nicht. Da gibts noch den Kindersattel mit Schelle zur Montage am Oberrohr zu kaufen. 
Die Kiddies lachen u schwatzen entspannt mit Mama...

Meine Frau hat den Jockey gehasst. 
Ohne gescheiten Mittelbauständer ist es recht wackelig das Kind in den Sitz zu befördern. Für manche ist das kein Ding, andere sehe ich total verunsichert damit hantieren. 

Die geänderte Schwerpunktlage gerade am eher kurzen MTB hat ihr übriges getan. 

Aktive Sicherheit

Ich persönlich musste immer aufpassen die Beine nicht hinten rüber zu schwingen. 

Es gibt gute Gründe für Beides. 
Wie Im Warentest Artikel angesprochen. 

Heckträgermontage
Den Römer Jockey gibts wirklich überall ein Bekannter hat den bestimmt noch im Keller liegen. Ausprobieren. 
An meinem 16" und dem 45er Rahmen meiner Frau geht's auch. 

Gepäcktägertaschen. 
Kommt auf deinen Gepäckträger u die Tasdchen an, ich meine das hat gepasst mit unseren MSX (Ortlieb Nachbau). 
Allerdings muss die Tasche dann am Rad bleiben, da sonst der Sitz abgenommen werden muss um die Tasche runter zu nehmen. 
Alternative Fronttaschen
Mit dem Thule Träger, geht an Federgabel u passt nachher auch überall. 

Machen kann man viel....
Ihr findet bestimmt das Richtige für Euch!


----------



## fazanatas (22. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin den Bobike auch am Mtb gefahren und fand ihn sehr sicher und angenehm zu fahren. Jetzt nicht fürs Gelände, eher für die Runde durch den Park. Außerdem hat er den Vorteil, dass man sich während der Fahrt mit dem Kind unterhalten kann und es nicht ausschließlich meine Poritze begutachten muss.
Ich kann nochmal genau nachmessen. Ich denke er braucht so 4cm Platz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (23. Februar 2016)

ich hatte den weeride am mtb. der schwepunkt ist auf jeden fall besser als an einem hinten montierten sitz. vor allem im gelaende. gut ist, dass die last nicht auf dem vorbau, bzw lenker liegt. auch hat man bessere kontrolle, wenn die kleinen schlafen, da der kopf zwischen den armen ist und nicht einfach hiner dir hin und her baumelt oder komplett zur seite haengt. auch das ausruhbrett vorne ist sinnvoll. ich musste allerdings etwas breitbeiniger fahren als normal, aber noch im rahmen. naechsten monat kommt das teil wieder dran, da dann meine tochter alt genug zum mitfahren  ist. sinnvoll ist eine absenkbare sattelstuetze. ich an deiner stelle wuerde mir das teil zumindest mal etwas genauer anschauen, ob es bei euch von der geometrie her passt.


----------



## chris_sta (23. Februar 2016)

bestimmt gute abstützung für die Halswirbel -kopfschüttel- naja muss ja schlussendlich jeder selber entscheiden was man so nem kleinen kind antut...


----------



## trolliver (23. Februar 2016)

Lachnitt schrieb:


> Da gibts noch den Kindersattel mit Schelle zur Montage am Oberrohr zu kaufen.


Das ist genau das Ding, das meine Mutter früher mit meiner jüngsten Schwester nutzte. Ging bis vielleicht 2 Jahre.


Lachnitt schrieb:


> Ich persönlich musste immer aufpassen die Beine nicht hinten rüber zu schwingen.


Das ist allerdings richtig!! Ich habe bereits mehrfach beim Absteigen den Kindersitz hinten vergessen. Glücklicherweise konnte ich ein fotogenes Umkippen bislang vermeiden. Eine asiatische Kampfsportart müßte man können...


----------



## Roelof (23. Februar 2016)

Nachdem immer noch keine *hilfreichen Details* zum Rad, auf dem das Ding montiert werden soll, gekommen sind: ein Engländer hat da einige Bobike-Teile aufgelistet. 

http://www.conwasa.demon.co.uk/bobike/bobike_brackets.htm

just for safty - hier der Link zum Hersteller, direkt zu den Anleitungen http://bobike.com/page/manuals

Hoffe du findest das passende Teil.


----------



## Fisch123 (23. Februar 2016)

Schon mal über ein günstigen Kinderanhänger nachgedacht?
Ich jedenfalls hätte meine Kinder nie in so was reingesetzt, geschweige denn, mir so etwas undynamisches ans Rad "gebastelt".
Hatte schon damals einige Räder mit Kindersitz einfach umfallen sehen- Gott sei Dank das da niemand drin war.
Und ein gescheiten Ständer braucht man da wohl auch.
Ich fand ein Anhänger immer sicherer für mich und die Kinder. Gefahren haben wir einen Ritschie.


----------



## trolliver (23. Februar 2016)

Undynamisch? Mit meinem Touringrad und Kindersitz (hinten) bin ich aber dynamischer unterwegs als mit MTB und Anhänger. Wie gesagt, ich mache es der Tochter wegen, sie liebt das. Und natürlich lasse ich sie nie im Sitz, wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig entweder das Rad oder sie etwa beim raus- oder reinbefördern festhalte. Normaler Ständer reicht da aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (23. Februar 2016)

chris_sta schrieb:


> bestimmt gute abstützung für die Halswirbel -kopfschüttel- naja muss ja schlussendlich jeder selber entscheiden was man so nem kleinen kind antut...


na dann musst du mir aber mal erklaeren, was da an den sitzen hinten besser ist. du scheinst dich ja so richtig auszukennen, ....die teile fuer vorne sind ja auch verboten. das man mit den kleinen nicht genauso faehrt wie allein, setze ich mal voraus. mein sohn hat es jedenfalls geliebt mit mir gemeinsam durch die landschaft zu radeln und etwas mehr als nur meinen ruecken zu sehen.


----------



## Lachnitt (23. Februar 2016)

trolliver schrieb:


> Normaler Ständer reicht da aus.



Normaler Ständer ist sicherlich ausreichend, also Einseitig und Mittig angebracht. 
Mit Hinterbauständer neigt die Fuhre wegen des Gewichts dazu sich um den Ständeraufstandspunkt zu drehen und das ist dann instabil. 

Anhänger, Heck, Vorne....hat alles Vor und Nachteile...
Anhänger war auch für uns nie wirklich eine Option.


----------



## chris_sta (24. Februar 2016)

@giant

gerne, ist eigentlich ne ganz einfache und logische sache, wundert mich das man das noch erklären muss, so what:
die sitze hinten - haben eine über den kopf ragende Rückenwand und auch einen gewissen Seiten Schutz,
wo hingegen die sitze für vorne in höhe der Schulterblätter aufhören, schau dir die bilder an und dann müsste das eigentlich selbsterklärend sein... bilder sind bsp. Bilder.... lass da mal ein unschönes Ereignis eintreten... dann knickt kein kind wohl ab vom gewicht des Fahrers ggf. verstärkt.^^

muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden, mir geht das Wohl des Kindes vor, wie ich bereits oben erwähnt habe ;-) und nen Anhänger habe ich auch noch 

http://www.babymarkt.de/out/pictures/generated/product/1/900_900_80/a017093_001.jpg




http://www.babymarkt.de/out/pictures/generated/product/1/900_900_80/a017093_001.jpg


----------



## Butze_MTB (26. Februar 2016)

Römer Sulky hat bei uns gut funktioniert. Mit Helm. 

Irgendwann war er halt zu lang für meine Sitzposition. Sprich der Kopf hing am Brustbein. Das Teil wurde weiterverkauft. 

Vorne oder hinten ist sicher eine Frage was man mag. Ich habe 2 Jahre in der Unfallforschung der MHH gearbeitet. Da ist mir kein einziger Unfall vorgekommen mit Kindern auf dem Rad der Eltern. 

Für Stadt und Touren ok. Beim Trailgeballer sicherlich ungeeignet. Hinten wie vorne.


----------



## joglo (26. März 2016)

Super Stichwort, Römer Sulky, hab damit auch meine Kleinen mit meinen Stadtbike rumgecruised und fand sie darin gut aufgehoben insbesondere durch die direkte Nähe zwischen meinen Armen. Bei einem sportl. MTB mit gestreckter Sitzposition wird das aber sicher nicht passen.
Leider gebraucht nur erstaunlich teuer zu bekommen (für 20 Jahre altes Ding)...
Hier ein zeitgenössisches Foto dass ich gerade im Netz gefunden habe:




Hab mittlerweile auch gebraucht einen Yepp Mini erstanden (allerdings Verwendungszweck selbergebastelter Co-Sitz am Kettcar), den ich auch als Fahrradsitz und gute Alternative für Bobike, Weeride usw. empfehlen würde da es zwei unterschiedliche Halterungen mit Snap-Verschluss gibt http://www.yepp.nl/de/produkt/mini/


----------



## Nico87 (2. November 2016)

Hallo,
ab welchen Alter/Größe haben da eure Kinder drin gessessen?
Gruß nico


----------



## joglo (2. November 2016)

Hi Nico,
der Yepp ist für ein Gewicht zwischen 9-15kg empfohlen. Der Sulky hatte auch ein max. Gewicht von 15kg angegeben.
Du solltest natürlich drauf achten, dass Dein Kind eine stabile Sitzhaltung einnehmen kann da eine seitliche Stütze, vorallem für den Kopf ja überhaupt nicht gegeben ist. Längere Touren oder allg. mit müden Kind unterwegs würde ich eher lassen. 
Ich glaube meine Jungs waren so um den Dreh 2Jahre alt als ich Ausfahrten mit dem Sulky unternehmen konnte.
Gruß


----------



## flashblack (2. November 2016)

Wir haben den Sitz ab ca. 1 1/4  genutzt, bzw. haben wir den auch erst da gekauft. Ein bisschen früher wäre bestimmt auch schon gegangen. Die oder der Kleine sollten schon ordentlich alleine sitzen können und am Anfang sollte man eher kurze Ausfahrten machen. Und wie Joglo schon sagte für müde/schlafende Kindern ist es eher nix.


----------



## MrHyde (3. November 2016)

Ich hatte Jahrelang einen Yepp Sitz vorne am Patria Terra mit wenig Spacern, und es war absolut super:

Der Stöpsel kann einem die Welt zeigen
Man kann sich viel besser unterhalten
Man kann zusammen singen
Man kann am Nachwuchs knabbern
Gewichtsverteilung ist in der Stadt total unkritisch
Als Mann mit Herrenrad hat man keine Probleme beim Aufsteigen (Ich bin nicht beim Ballett, daher Sitz hinten mit Kind drauf: kein Spaß)
Beste Investition ever. Wir haben es beide geliebt. Sitz hinten hat nur genervt.
Grüße, Jens


----------



## Floh (4. November 2016)

chris_sta schrieb:


> bestimmt gute abstützung für die Halswirbel -kopfschüttel- naja muss ja schlussendlich jeder selber entscheiden was man so nem kleinen kind antut...



Dass ein Kindersitz mit Lehne die Halswirbel abstützt ist auch ein Mythos. Wenn man Kinder gesehen hat, die wie ein nasser Sack in einem Römer Sitz durchgeschüttelt wurden, kann man das nicht wirklich glauben, oder?

Für mich entscheidender wäre: Je dichter das Kind an der Vorderachse sitzt, desto besser gefedert sitzt es.
Außerdem ist das gemeinsame Erlebnis viel toller, und das Kind ist im Blick und zwischen den Armen des Fahrers recht sicher, siehe Bild unten. Der Stöpsel hat ganz offensichtlich eine Menge Spaß.





Die eigentliche Antwort auf die Frage: MacRide, das war mal ein Kickstarter-Projekt. Ab Februar 2017 wollen sie wieder ausliefern (erste Charge war ausverkauft). Kostet aber 200 USD.

Hier noch das Video dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (4. November 2016)

ich kann mich floh nur anschliessen, wir haben einen weride im einsatz und das funktioniert in verbindung mit tele-sattelstuetze gut und macht spass.


----------



## Brook (24. April 2018)

Wer hat Erfahrungen?
Wie Alt ist Euer Zwerg? Fahren auf dem Feldweg? Kontakt mit den Knien? Am MTB natürlich mit dem "Headset-Adapter"? Wie sicher und stabil erscheint Euch solch ein Sitz tatsächlich? Alternative zu einem Trailer??

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/child-bike-seats/front-mounted-child-bike-seats


----------



## geronet (24. April 2018)

Lange gesucht, wird heiss geliebt, nie mehr ohne auf Tour!





Steil bergauf ist das Kind im Anhänger, auf geraden Strecken oder Bergab darfs vorne mitrudern. Ist sehr schnell montiert und einfach vom Prinzip. Funktioniert einwandfrei auf dem Carbon-Racefully mit Lefty 

https://www.sahmdistribution.ch


----------



## Brook (24. April 2018)

geronet schrieb:


> Lange gesucht, wird heiss geliebt, nie mehr ohne auf Tour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Knie machen keine Probleme? Und was passiert bei einer ordentlichen Bremsung ... dann wandert der Zwerg doch nach vorne und kann in dem Winkel die Kräfte nicht mit den eigenen Händen relativieren oder???


----------



## samilio (24. April 2018)

geronet schrieb:


> Lange gesucht, wird heiss geliebt, nie mehr ohne auf Tour!



Schaut super interessant aus - Und ist preislich ja auch eine andere Liga als der MacRide. Leider aktuell ausverkauft..

Wie lange macht's eurer Kleine denn auf dem Sitz vorne am Stück Spaß? Meinen Jungs wird im Hänger oder auf dem Sitz hinter mir recht schnell langweilig und nachlassende Konzentration/Kraft wären bei einem Sitz wie dem FevaStar schnell gefährlich, oder?


----------



## joglo (24. April 2018)

Brook schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrungen?
> Wie Alt ist Euer Zwerg? Fahren auf dem Feldweg? Kontakt mit den Knien? Am MTB natürlich mit dem "Headset-Adapter"? Wie sicher und stabil erscheint Euch solch ein Sitz tatsächlich? Alternative zu einem Trailer??
> 
> https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/child-bike-seats/front-mounted-child-bike-seats



Haben einen Römer Sulky und mittlerweile auch einen Yepp (Mini). Der erstere reicht für erste Ausfahrten und mal zur Eisdiele der letztere ich würde sagen auch mal für 30-45min. am Stück Tour sofern das Kind ausgeruht ist für Kinder ab 1.5Jahre und eben bis 15Kg.

Dadurch dass das Kind direkt zwischen den Armen ist, hat man aber im Gegensatz zum Anhänger oder Kindersitz hinten eine viel bessere Kontrolle (ob das Kind sich noch gut aufrecht halten kann) und kann durch den intensiveren Kontakt das Kind auch besser bei Laune halten.
Die Position zwischen den Rädern ist von der Belastung besser als wie beim Kindersitz hinten direkt auf der Hinterachse (oft noch mit so einer ständig schwingenden Halterung) oder im Anhänger mit Schaglochsuchrädern.

Auch im Falle einer unvorhersehbaren Bremsung oder gar Sturz finde ich meine Kids zwischen den Armen eigentlich auch gut aufgehoben.
Zum Strecke machen oder Gas geben bitte Kinder ganz einfach daheim lassen.

Du brauchst am besten ein Bike mit nur mäßig nach vorne gebeugter Sitzhaltung und kein große Sattelüberhöhung, sonst reicht der Platz vor dem Oberkörper/Kopf nicht, die Knie müssen auch ein Stück weit nach außen.
Hier habe ich gute Tipps und Detailbilder für den Anbau gefunden https://www.goride.co.nz/portfolio/yepp-mini-fit-on-your-bike/
Die Befestigung mit dem Vorbau Adapter hält. Ein moderner ganz kurzer Vorbau wird nicht gehen, und vlt. im Zweifelsfall eher ein altes Ding benutzen oder dick mit Gaffa-Tape einwickeln um nicht den Vorbau mit der Schelle zu ruinieren.
Evtl. Federgabel leicht aufpumpen.
Und hier ein Link (auf die Schnelle) zu einem Video (nicht von mir) das die ungefähre Position bei einen nicht zu sportlichen MTB zeigt:


----------



## Kati (24. April 2018)

geronet schrieb:


> Lange gesucht, wird heiss geliebt, nie mehr ohne auf Tour! ...


Ab wann saß euer Kind da drauf? Ich liebäugel auch damit, aber Hersteller/Importeur sagt erst ab 2 Jahre


----------



## geronet (24. April 2018)

Brook schrieb:


> Knie machen keine Probleme? Und was passiert bei einer ordentlichen Bremsung ... dann wandert der Zwerg doch nach vorne und kann in dem Winkel die Kräfte nicht mit den eigenen Händen relativieren oder???


Die Knie streifen nur ganz leicht am Popo im Flachen, Bergauf geht zwar auch ist aber etwas lästig auf Dauer.
Der Zwerg ist ja mit den Füßen und den Oberschenkeln festgeschnallt, da kann nur der Oberkörper näher zum Lenker  
wandern. Macht sie meist eh automatisch wenns schneller als 40 km/h wird, da versteckt sich dann auch der Papa im Windschatten 
Aber sie stützt sich schon super ab, selbst die steilsten Rumpelabfahrten (>35%) sind kein Problem (auch wegen dem sehr langen Vorbau). Im Bild oben hat sie die Hände an meiner Griffposition.



samilio schrieb:


> Schaut super interessant aus - Und ist preislich ja auch eine andere Liga als der MacRide. Leider aktuell ausverkauft..
> 
> Wie lange macht's eurer Kleine denn auf dem Sitz vorne am Stück Spaß? Meinen Jungs wird im Hänger oder auf dem Sitz hinter mir recht schnell langweilig und nachlassende Konzentration/Kraft wären bei einem Sitz wie dem FevaStar schnell gefährlich, oder?


Die ist gut trainiert und hält das ziemlich lange aus, Runden mit mehreren Stunden (über 5 warens mal) sind kein Problem wenn man Anhänger und den Sitz kombiniert inkl. Almpause mit Essen. Wenn sie vorne rumblödelt (was ganz selten vorkommt) gehts automatisch in den Anhänger.
Mit 1,5 Jahren saß sie da schon vorne drauf.


----------



## Brook (24. April 2018)

Ich will einen, in Deutschland ... ausprobieren kann man es ja mal ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (25. April 2018)

Im Mai, wenn sie wieder verfügbar sein sollen, wäre dass Kind dann 1,5 Jahre
Ich traue ihm das schon zu. Koordinativ ist es zumindest besser drauf als das große Kind.


----------



## Brook (30. Mai 2018)

Denke über den Thule Yepp nach, brauche dann aber ja auf alle Fälle noch den "Headset-Adapter" und hat in dieser Kombination jemand Erfahrungswerte?

https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/chil...d-child-bike-seats/thule-yepp-mini-_-12020102


----------



## joglo (30. Mai 2018)

Brook schrieb:


> Denke über den Thule Yepp nach, brauche dann aber ja auf alle Fälle noch den "Headset-Adapter" und hat in dieser Kombination jemand Erfahrungswerte?
> 
> https://www.thule.com/de-de/de/chil...d-child-bike-seats/thule-yepp-mini-_-12020102



Ja, hab den Yepp mit Vorbauschelle (ahead adapter in Deinem Link, oder meinst Du den Adapter der bei Gewindevorbau mit verschraubt wird?), siehe Efahrungen ein paar Beiträge weiter oben


----------



## danielg40 (5. November 2019)

Moin,

Habe mir jetzt auch für unseren kleinen den Thule yepp next Mini gekauft. 
Wollte ihn mal schnell dran machen und über den normalen Adapter, ohne die Kunststoffadapter direkt auf die AHEAD-Spacer untern Vorbau montieren.

Bin aber gar nicht soweit gekommen,  weil die beiden Fusshalter Vollgas an der Gabel li+re. anstehen;-(

Was habt ihr den da gemacht???
Die Fusshalter soweit gekürzt bis es passt?
Muss ja schon bissel was weg...


Cheers


----------



## joglo (5. November 2019)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Habe mir jetzt auch für unseren kleinen den Thule yepp next Mini gekauft.
> Wollte ihn mal schnell dran machen und über den normalen Adapter, ohne die Kunststoffadapter direkt auf die AHEAD-Spacer untern Vorbau montieren.
> ...



Mach doch bitte mal ein Bild und stelle das hier rein, hilft sicher schneller weiter zu helfen.


----------



## danielg40 (5. November 2019)

Die Bilder sind jetzt vom LEVO von meiner Frau.
Aber an meinem Slash und Mojo hätte ich das gleiche Problem. 

Die Gabeln sind oben viel zu breit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (6. November 2019)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind jetzt vom LEVO von meiner Frau.
> Aber an meinem Slash und Mojo hätte ich das gleiche Problem.
> 
> Die Gabeln sind oben viel zu breit....



hmm, ich hätte jetzt auf Anhieb gesagt, das könnte wohl an der modernen Geometrie mit recht kurzen Steuerrohr, und wenig Spacern des Specialized am Bild liegen... Ich selber hab einen Yepp Mini (ohne Nexxt, da ist der Ahead Adapter etwas anders mit Schelle nach oben um den Vorbau siehe hier) und immer ein etwas älteres Mountainbike benutzt und hatte locker ausreichend Abstand zur Gabelkrone.

Allerdings wurde in einem Test hier








						Der beste Fahrrad-Kindersitz für den Mountainbike-Einsatz
					

Best value – Thule Yepp Nexxt Mini Geeignet für:: Kinder ab 9 Monaten und bis 15 kg Gewicht: 1,7 kg Preis: 124 € Montage: Der handliche Adapter erfordert 25 mm freien Gabelschaft. Der Thule Yepp Mini ist unser favorisierter Fahrrad-Kindersitz für Kinder unter 2 Jahren. Die hohe Rückenlehne, der...




					enduro-mtb.com
				




auch ein Yepp Nexxt Mini an ein modernes MTB mit kurzen Steuerrohr und großzügig dimensionierter Federgabel geschraubt, anscheinend ohne Probleme.

Was mir auch auffällt, auf Deinen Bilder erscheint der Sitz nach vorne geneigt, wäre die Lehne mehr nach hinten würden die Fußstützen auch deutlich weiter nach vorne stehen und vlt. auch mehr Platz für die Gabel bieten.

Laut Tipps in Web soll man bei der Montage des Nexxt Mini am besten den Vorbau demontieren, dann die Spacer beim Bike rauslassen und die Kunststoffschalen direkt um den Gabelschaft montieren und danach wieder den Vorbau drüber. Vtl. hilft das ja?


----------



## danielg40 (6. November 2019)

Ja den Artikel habe ich gelesen, deswegen habe ich ja den thule genommen;-)
Da sieht es aber auch auf einem Bild aus,als  das dort auch die Beine an der Gabel anstehen. 

Und das Levo hat ja schon kein allzu steilen Lenkwinkel.
Umso flacher desto mehr kommen die Beine ja noch vorne...
Und das IBIS aus dem Foto dürfte halbwegs gleichen Lenkwinkel wie das Levo haben. 

Wegen der klemmung ändert es nichts, da ja die Mittelposition die gleiche bleibt;-)


----------



## danielg40 (6. November 2019)

Moin,
Habe jetzt heute mal den Halter montiert und erst dann Sitz drauf geschoben.
Mit bissel drücken geht es schon...
Aber die Beine stehen halt Massiv vorne an der Gabelkrone an.
Und genau das tut es auch bei dem Test auf Enduro-mtb (siehe Bild)
Erwähnt nur keiner im Test;-)

Hab dazu noch ein anderen privattest gefunden mit dem gleichen Problem (siehe Bild)

Man kann die Fussaufsätze dadurch natürlich auch nicht ganz runter stellen...Unmöglich;-)

Werde es aber so lassen und halt die Gabel gut abkleben wegem scheuern.

Habe den Halter jetzt direkt auf die Spacer geklemmt,  funzt einwandfrei,  sehe da auch keinerlei Grund warum man es nicht machen sollte, nur bei Carbonspacern wäre ich vorsichtig wegem Druck beim klemmen.

Das einzigste Problem wäre das der Spacer sich verdrehen könnte, was ja aber unmöglich ist wenn die Beine vom Sitz durch die Gabel Vollgas fixiert sind;-);-)

Sobald der Woom XS Helm da ist, gibts ma ne Probefahrt;-);-)

Cheers


----------



## danielg40 (17. November 2019)

Moin,

Also ist montiert direkt aufm dem Spacer unterm Vornau.
 und erste kurze Probefahrt mit meinem Stöpsel ist auch passiert....
Super Sache,,,,
allerdings finde ich den Lenkeinschlag wo durch die Fusshalter zustande kommen sehr grenzwertig....

Mein Gedanke ist jetzt einfach die ganzen Fusshalter weg zu machen, das die Füße einfach frei baumeln....spricht da was dagegen??

Der Sitz ist ja nur für kurze Strecken...

Bei längeren Strecken kommt der Chariot oder Singeltrailer dran.


----------



## danielg40 (31. Dezember 2019)

Hi, zusammen.

Hab den Sitz jetzt auf meinem Enduro auch mal montiert und dafür passende Spacer gemacht, (da TREK ja den Knock-Block Anschlag hat)
Und da ist genau das gleiche Problem mit den Fussrasten, das diese voll an der Gabel anstehen und auch Lenkeinschlag durch anstehen am Rahmen in beide Richtungen auf 5grad minimieren.

Werde diese jetzt einfach weg lassen.

Macht das sonst keiner so?

Guten Rutsch....


----------



## chritz (8. April 2020)

danielg40 schrieb:


> Macht das sonst keiner so?



Doch! Das kurz vorneweg.

Moin zusammen, 

habe das gleiche Problem wie meine Vorredner beim Thule Yepp Nexxt Mini. 
Habe mir den Sitz für mein Cube stereo 140 hpc race gekauft, da ich auch den Test bei enduro-mtb.de gelesen hatte.
Ergebnis: Fußrasten stehen an der Gabel an, Lenkeinschlag fernab jeglicher Sicherheitsreserven. 

Beim ersten Test ohne Kind (die Kleine wird bald zwei) und dem Versuch, eine Kurve auf der Straße zu fahren, ist mir gleich mal die eine Fußraste abgekracht. Habe dann aus Frust die Zweite auch demontiert und meine Tochter in den Sitz gesetzt. Sie hat intuitiv die Füße auf die Gabel gestellt. Und da ich keine Sicherheitsbedenken hatte bzw. keine Gefahr gesehen habe, die Füße einzuklemmen oder gar in die Speichen zu bekommen, sind wir losgefahren. Was ein Spaß! Und auch nach zwei kleinen Touren funktioniert das so tadellos. 

Ergo: ich behaupte, man kann die Fußrasten getrost weglassen - vorausgesetzt das Bike hat die richtige Geometrie dafür. 

So - und um das Ganze zu vervollständigen: 
Habe die Spacer demontiert und den beiliegenden Adapter benutzt - ziemlich knapp alles (musste die Thule-Blende auch abmachen) - aber hat funktioniert, obwohl ich anfangs nicht damit gerechnet habe. 
Auf die Alu-Spacer direkt zu montieren könnte funktionieren - würde ich mich aber nicht trauen. 

Da ich eine Weile mit der Montage verbracht habe und viel fluchen musste und kurz davor war, den Sch.... wieder zurückzuschicken, wollte ich meine Erfahrung der Nachwelt nicht vorenthalten ;-)  

Es mach einfach einen Heidenspaß und vom Handling her bin ich positiv überrascht. 

In diesem Sinne, ein frohes Osterfest und immer schön gesund bleiben.


----------



## beutelfuchs (8. April 2020)

Hey, ich habe am WE auch den yepp nexxt mini am Enduro installiert, mit aehnlichen Erfahrungen. D.h. keine Chance mit den Fussrasten, das waere eine echte Todesfalle. Aber jetzt mit noch unter 1y sind die Beinchen eh noch viel zu kurz um auch nur in die Naehe der LR zu kommen.
Ueberrascht hat mich ansonsten noch, wie doch recht eingeschraenkt der Platz zwischen meinem Oberkoerper und der Sitzlehne ist, so dass ich eigentlich nur mit gestreckten Armen fahren kann, was das moeglicherweise zu befahrende Gelaende doch schon recht stark einschraenken wird.
Ansonsten habe ich den Adapter auch anstatt zweier Spacer unter den Vorbau montiert und ebenfalls ohne die Schutzkappe. Die Gummimuffen habe ich in Position A belassen.
Eine richtige Testfahrt abseits kleiner Kreise auf der Terrasse steht fuer nach der Ausgangssperre aber noch aus.

Was mich noch irritiert ist eine der Bewertungen bei Amazon (IIRC fuer den Adapter, nicht den Sitz selbst) wo eine Kaeuferin behauptet, ihr waere der Adapter mitten bei der Fahrt gebrochen und das Kind samt Sitz daher abgestuerzt. Ich habe ganz orgendtlich dran rumgeruettelt und kann mir das nur schwer vorstellen. Unwohlsein bleibt aber...


----------



## chritz (8. April 2020)

Ja, Du hast schon recht - das Ganze hängt an einem PLASTIKapadter und durch die Hebelwirkung kommt punktuell schon ordentlich Gewicht zusammen. Aber sollte der Adapter je brechen - wo soll das Kind hin? Oberkörper, Arme und Oberrohr sichern auch ohne Apadter  
Viel Platz ist da nämlich nicht, schon recht. Aber die Bewegungsfreihet reicht aus für den Anstieg auf die schwäb. Alb, ein paar Schotter- und Waldwege und eine teilaspaltierte Abfahrt. Trail kannste natürlich vergessen (zumindest würde ich das meinen Kind und meinem Gleichgewichtssinn nicht antun). 
Du schreibst von Gummimuffen. Bei mir ist das Zeugs aus Hartplastik (ABS). Habe aber ohnehin nur eine Muffe (also eine halbe) verwendet um das am Vorbau alles ein wenig kompakter zu machen. 

"Lustigerweise" habe ich zum Sitz einen Ahead-Apapter für den Yepp Mini gekauft. Der ist größtenteils aus Metall und wesentlich stabiler. 
Dummerweise ist er für den Yepp Mini und nicht für den Yepp Nexxt Mini. Wer also einen braucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden. 

Und dann bin ich mal froh, dass wir in BW noch munter Radfahren dürfen ... 

Grüße


----------



## Donos (11. April 2020)

Hihio, glaub das letzte mal habe ich vor über 2 Jahren gepostet, egal.
Schaue auch gerade nach dem Thule Yepp Nexxt Mini. Hab ein Radon Race MTB und ein einfachens Single Speed für die Arbeit. Jedoch würd ich den Sitz schon eher an das MTB machen wollen, wegen dem Komfort und Sicherheit, auch wenn ich dann mit den Kids nur in der Stadt fahre. Das Single Speed mit Starrgabel und superdünnen reifen, würde mit dem extra Gewicht vorne meines Erachtens nicht so toll sein, bei jeder Kante und Rillen in Fahrtrichtung.
Also das Radon, wo mich aber auch die langen Fußstützen stuzig machen, ob das passt.
Ist den nun alles dabei, um den Sitz auch an Ahead MTB zu befestigen? Der eine ADapter bei Amazon ist wohl nur für das Yepp Mini, wie jemand weiter oben gepostet hat?
Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen dem älteren Mini und dem Yepp NExxt Mini Sitz? Fußstützen sehen anders/kürzer aus und beim Mini ist die Schale etwas anders?


----------



## Shonzo (11. April 2020)

Ich fahre seit 1,5 Jahren Mac Ride und bereue nichts.

Man braucht vorne 10mm Platz (1 kleiner Spacer). Fußrasten sind in Winkel und Länge verstellbar. Ebenso lässt sich der Sitz stufenlos nach vorne und hinten schieben.
Teleskop-Sattelstütze funktioniert auch problemlos.

Knirps ist mittlerweile 4,5 Jahre alt und um die 20 Kilo schwer. Er liebt den Sitz nach wie vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beutelfuchs (11. April 2020)

Das der mac ride besser ist ist keine Frage, aber halt erst ab 2.




Donos schrieb:


> Ist den nun alles dabei, um den Sitz auch an Ahead MTB zu befestigen?


Ja


----------



## donadi (11. April 2020)

beutelfuchs schrieb:


> Das der mac ride besser ist ist keine Frage, aber halt erst ab 2.



Sagt wer? Wir fahren ihn mit 15 Monaten, klappt wunderbar


----------



## beutelfuchs (11. April 2020)

donadi schrieb:


> Sagt wer?


Der Hersteller sagt das:
https://mac-ride.com/pages/is-your-family-ready-for-mac-ride


----------



## Donos (11. April 2020)

^ Kann man natürlich machen wie man will, wenn dann aber doch was passiert, wird die Krankenkasse ganz genau nachfragen....


----------



## chritz (11. April 2020)

Donos schrieb:


> Ist den nun alles dabei, um den Sitz auch an Ahead MTB zu befestigen? Der eine ADapter bei Amazon ist wohl nur für das Yepp Mini, wie jemand weiter oben gepostet hat?


Ja, ist alles dabei für die Montage am Ahead-Vorbau. Der Adapter vom Nexxt passt jetzt auch dort. ?


----------



## donadi (12. April 2020)

Nein, der Hersteller sagt (was auch der gesunde Menscenverstand sagt): The most important indicators for determining if your child is ready for Mac Ride are captured in the images above (strength, listening skills, teamwork etc).  

Die Krankenkasse interessiert sich ein feuchten für irgendwelche Aussagen irgendwlcher Hersteller. Du hast dafür Sorge zu tragen dass nichts passiert, sonst interessiert sich eher die Staatsanwaltschaft für dich.


----------



## beutelfuchs (12. April 2020)

donadi schrieb:


> Nein, der Hersteller sagt


Soll ich es dir uebersetzen?


----------



## donadi (12. April 2020)

Na gut, dann habe ich wohl ein Ausnahmekind. Es sitzt diszipliniert da, hält sich super fest, macht kein Quatsch, hört zu, freut sich beim fahren, passt körperlich super rein, ist aber noch keine zwei. Wat nu? Fahren sein lassen oder wie?


----------



## Donos (21. April 2020)

Thule Yepp Nexxt Mini angekommen. Passt gut, hatte schon Angst wegen der Gabel/Fußstütze, aufgrund einiger Berichte im Netz aber die Stangen der Fußstützen biegen sich leicht an der Gabel vorbei. Lenkkreis ist natürlich eingeschränkt, aber der Sitz soll für die Stadt und nicht fürs Gelände sein. Ggf. probier ich mal wo die kleinen Füßlein ohne die Fußstangen sind.  Ersteindruck TOP! Sitzprobe hat Knirps schon gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adn (13. September 2020)

@Donos, wie sah dein Aufbau denn vorher aus?
Ich würde den Yepp Nexxt Mini auch gerne montieren, bei mir ist aber nur ein kleiner Spacer am Rad(on), und diese untere "Haube" kann ich wohl kaum einfach weglassen. Ich habe das auch noch nie als "Ersatzteil" gesehen, um vllt eines mit geringerer Höhe als Ersatz zu nehmen.

Anbei ein Bild von meinem Aufbau. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Yepp Nexxt Mini zu nutzen, oder müsste ich auf den Yepp Mini mit dem Ahead-Adapter gehen oder einen anderen Sitz?

Ist ein 29er Radon ZR Team von 2014.

EDIT: Ich habe gerade doch nochmal intensiver gegooglet, und bin auf "Steuersatzdeckel" gekommen. Anbei noch ein Screenshot. Mit sowas kompakterem müsste es ja gehen und ich sollte genug Platz für die Halterung haben, oder? Ich hoffe, das ist auch das richtige Teil. Muss natürlich am Fahrrad nochmal nachmessen und schauen, was es da so alles gibt.

Gruß und Danke vorab!


----------



## weezeewee (26. September 2020)

Nach drei nicht zufrieden stellenden Installationsversuchen an unterschiedlichen MTBs geht der Yepp Mini zurück an den Händler. Hatte ihn mir aufgrund eines Artikels bei E-MTB Magazin bestellt. Aber wie man so einen Fahrradsitz derart feiern kann, ist mir ein Rätsel.

1. Versuch am Specialized Kenevo Comp 2020. *Vorbau zu kurz* (40mm) um den Ahead Adapter mit dem kleinen Bügel zu sichern. Klar kann man da nen längeren hernehmen, aber den muss man erstmal rumliegen haben. Wenn man erst einen kaufen muss, sprengt das bald den finanziellen Rahmen für die Anschaffung eines Kindersitzes, den man in der Regel nicht länger als zwei Jahre nutzen kann. Selbst wenn der Vorbau lang genug gewesen wäre, hätte sich das Bike nur noch für Viertelmeilenrennen geeignet, da der Lenkkreis *aufgrund des dicken Oberrohrs* quasi nicht mehr vorhanden war.

2. Versuch am Alutech Fanes 5.0 2016. *Vorbau zu kurz *(40mm) u Offset so ungünstig, dass *Fussstützen auf Gabel aufgesetzt* haben.

3. Versuch am Cube Aim 2004. Zwar war hier die Sicherung des Ahead Adapters am Vorbau möglich u auch die Beinfreiheit zur Gabel hat gepasst, jedoch war der *Reach hier so kurz*, dass ich mich mit den Knien fast hinter den Ohren kratzen konnte. Auch hier noch, trotz "idealer" Voraussetzungen, ein *sehr eingeschränkter Lenkkreis*, der große Kurvenradien erzwungen hat.

Insgesamt für mich u meine Fahrräder unbrauchbar. Ich denke, ich gehe eher auf einen Hecksitz o auf einen Thule Chariot Sport 1.


----------



## jpfl (23. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ein Erfahrungsbericht: 

Ich habe ein Giant Dirt-E, Rahmengröße M und mit schmalerem Lenker.

Der Thule Yepp Mini passt aus zwei Gründen dort nicht dran: 1. Der Kindersitz ist zu ausladend nach hinten, Fahrer und Kindersitz sind platzmäßig da ganz schlecht unterzubringen Das äußert sich auch darin, dass man kaum Platz hat, um auf den eigenen Sattel aufzusteigen, auch wenn man zierlich ist. 2. Zu dickes Oberrohr im Kombination mit den Metallfußstützen des Sitzes lässt den Wendekreis ziemlich, wahrscheinlich verkehrsuntauglich klein werden. 

Thule Yepp NEXXT Mini: Ich finde den Sitz qualitätsmäßig etwas schlechter hergestellt, aber er passt besser ans Rad. Wir haben die Spacer weggelassen und den Adapter ans Rohr gemacht. Auch hier vergößert sich der Wendekreis, aber das Maß fand ich erträglich. Zudem fällt das Absteigen einfacher, es ist mehr Platz zwischen Sitz und Rahmen/Sattel, sodass man immer gut anhalten kann. Die Plastikfußstützen sind aber im Notfall auch ein kleiner Retter in der Not: sie geben dem Druck des Oberrohres im Notfall etwas nach. Routinemäßig würde das aber ggf. zum Zerstören der Fußstützen führen, das Material und die Struktur sind prima vista nicht sonderlich haltbar ausgelegt. Die Testfahrt war spaßig. Mit Helm und Wachstum bis 15kg wird das platzmäßig noch eng, aber es passt aktuell zumindest noch. Viel kleiner als 1,70m sollte man nicht sein, bzw. kleinere MTB-Rahmengrößen sind vermutlich auch problematisch.

LG


----------

